# Local Dealer has 826 OE and 826 OTE in Stock



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought I read the 826 OE was discontinued. My local dealer has 2 of each of these in stock. Last ones he has. Wants $899 for OE and $999 for OTE. Should I wait for new stock or go with one of these?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

either 1 will serve you well. get 1 before they are all gone with the Schwinn.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> either 1 will serve you well. get 1 before they are all gone with the Schwinn.


 Snooze and you will lose


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

shacky said:


> I thought I read the 826 OE was discontinued. My local dealer has 2 of each of these in stock. Last ones he has. Wants $899 for OE and $999 for OTE. Should I wait for new stock or go with one of these?


 The OE doesn't have the trigger steer btw and yes it is discontinued but no problem with Toro.


----------

